# check out my new website



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

here it is


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2005)

it took me to proboard's site.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> it took me to proboard's site.


same here
this reminded me I should really update my website


----------



## sharky (Aug 5, 2005)

I got the proboards site too...


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah, there's something wrong with the link.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> it took me to proboard's site.


yeah i get the same thing


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

yup, here too


----------

